# DID EVERYONE MISS THE FORUM MEMO ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I READ it - this month VVe pick on HAR - JOIN IN !!! this is 2 much FUN - LOVE you HAR (even if your pups are driving me 2 THE DARK SIDE ) !!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your just tired of pick on REM year, and trying to deflect it to HAR.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...... ;D


----------

